# costco mf cloths



## cgasg (Jul 24, 2006)

in costco today 20 pack quality MFS at 10.79 feel ok and say "will not scratch"
Could be ok for windows and lower parts etc


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

Did you know the rougher the cloths feel on your hands the better the cloth.


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

I have been using my costco ones for a while and have been very happy with them. They seem to wash very well, and also are quite effective as a drying towel.


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

i've used them for several months too, and have seen no detrimental effects to the paintwork


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

I wondered if anyone who has the more expensive makes of MF cloth that also has the costco ones can comment on how the two compare. I bought them because at the price of 54p a cloth you cant go wrong and didnt feel like coughing up even a 5er for a single cloth.

I guess L200 steve might be able to answer my question as I know he has commented on costco stuff before.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

racquel said:


> Did you know the rougher the cloths feel on your hands the better the cloth.


I have some that seem to 'cling' to my hand, is that what you mean?


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

..this came up a few months ago - there's lots of people who use them. Maybe not all for wax removal. If I remember correctly I think the Silver Ghost Master (Mr Dave KG) has some in his arsenal. I'm sure he'll be along later to comment.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I bought a pack of these yellow cloths. I've only started using them, still hoping they aren't causing any damage, but so far so good!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I use these for pretty much everything, they are great MFs and come up great when washed


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, saw them. They look ok and good value too.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep I agree with the above comments, very good value for money.
Just don't forget to rip the tags off before use though!


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

i cant seem to get mine clean they just seem to hold the dirt wash after wash


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

daveb said:


> i cant seem to get mine clean they just seem to hold the dirt wash after wash


I do mine on either 50 or 60 deg wash depending on how dirty they are.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought a pack and use them for polish removal... tags ripped off obviously and find them as good as my poorboys ones


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i just bought some today funnily enough :lol:


----------



## SMV (Feb 6, 2007)

strangely enough i bought these 2weeks ago havent used them yet though.Glad to see everyone likes them


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

I`ve been using them for some time and no problems at all.. A real bargain and they wash fine too! very happy.


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

Glad you all think they are ok, costco seem to get some real car cleaning bargains


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been using for ages (i did a GB ages ago for them too!) and never had any problems with them!


----------



## cgasg (Jul 24, 2006)

are they ok for polish -wax removal -buffing and QD application?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how about them costco terry towels?

would they be ok for general use, like windows etc?


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Was tempted on buying these a Few weeks ago..Ill have to get some now..Matt


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

I've been using these for a while, they seem to be good polishing cloths, and inexpensive. I can only fault them on leaving behind 'microfibres' on occasions, which i've noticed especially whilst polishing glass.

I have however fallen for the poorboys deluxe mega towel, these seem to be far superior in my opinion, especially for the purpose of using with QD as they have a deep pile, they also have a short pile side which is excellent for polishing. The only downfall is their cost!

Matt


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Quick question.. if i go to costco how much is it to join up i.e. get a card.. as it seems they have some car cleaning bargains there 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've got four packs of these at different ages kicking about. They are great value and not bad cloths. They arn't a thick/dense in pile as a lot of others however for glass, engine, wheels there's nowt better. I do also use them for cleaner polish application (AIO etc) and have had no problems.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Looked at these on several occasions when I've been in Costco but never got round to buying any, take it I'll add them to the shopping list next time I'm in.
Any other recommendations for Costco stuff??

John.


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

The rainx is cheap as you get an absolutely massive bottle with foam cleaner for £5.99. 

I also quite like the simoniz uk gallon of car shampoo for £3.25, but as I have only used it for a couple of washes I cant give a long term opinion.

Wonderwheels is about 8 quid for a UK gallon, I bought some just to clean through the 5years of ingrained dust on my wifes wheels! Not sure it will be going on my car though!

I find the costco stock is a bit seasonal so at the moment the car cleaning shelves are a bit bare but come summer they also have interior sprays, wash mitts etc.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

satnam said:


> Quick question.. if i go to costco how much is it to join up i.e. get a card.. as it seems they have some car cleaning bargains there
> 
> Sat :thumb:


I think it's around £25 - £30 to join, so would only be worth it if you wanted other stuff as well.

Having said that they do sell some quality stuff at very good prices, including Karcher Power Washers at the moment. They also have regular offers on Michelin Tyres (with around 20% - 25% off):thumb:

The Costco MF's are incredible value but certainly not as thick or plush as the best makes. I have tried quite a few MF's and my favourites are the Micropak's from C&S  .


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone been to the costco in Watford lately, i can't seem to find the MF's in there at the moment!


----------



## JSH3 (Feb 5, 2007)

James105 said:


> Has anyone been to the costco in Watford lately, i can't seem to find the MF's in there at the moment!


If you want something from a Costco store and it's not in your local one they'll get hold of it for you: I've done that a few times


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

JSH3 said:


> If you want something from a Costco store and it's not in your local one they'll get hold of it for you: I've done that a few times


o right, didn't know that. The watford one is a big store, will be back soon im sure!haha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

dino said:


> I've been using for ages (i did a GB ages ago for them too!) and never had any problems with them!


Fancy doing a GB again? I'd be in like a shot, as I like them!


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

mls678 said:


> Fancy doing a GB again? I'd be in like a shot, as I like them!


Yeah - I'd be interested ... you can never have too many MF's


----------



## bpsmith (Jul 21, 2006)

A 20 pack for just over a tenner sounds way to cheap to me!?! Just remember, there are Microfibre's and there are Microfibre's!

It is a lot more technical than this but the strength in this type of cloth is in the fact that each strand is basically split at the end to help absorb water and/or product, and different split patterns perform totally differently, but not all MF cloths have such splits or patterns and hence are nowhere near as good!


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

bpsmith said:


> A 20 pack for just over a tenner sounds way to cheap to me!?! Just remember, there are Microfibre's and there are Microfibre's!
> 
> It is a lot more technical than this but the strength in this type of cloth is in the fact that each strand is basically split at the end to help absorb water and/or product, and different split patterns perform totally differently, but not all MF cloths have such splits or patterns and hence are nowhere near as good!


These are a tried and tested cloth on here, and are rated well!

I too would be interested in a group buy! I might see about doing one myself maybe, will look into it!


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

I've got some of the costco cloths - seem pretty good to me.

I wish they'd make them in different colours so I can easily tell what I used them all for last time!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

racquel said:


> Did you know the rougher the cloths feel on your hands the better the cloth.


And even better for inflicting marrings, i've tested some of these so called rougher the better MF's doing the CD test and I wouldn't even use them on your car let alone clients.

As for the Costco ones, these are a different matter, they are good and even pass the CD test


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

From memory the manufacture is in Skelmerdale, so a group buy direct may be possible


----------



## Cupra_G (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got loads of these around 3 packs as their not always in stock. I think there an excellent product for the price. Costco's good for lots of things especially the michelin deal i paid 60 quid each for michelin pilots on my ibiza cupra


----------



## cgasg (Jul 24, 2006)

first thing i did was do the CD TEST and they all passed:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

satnam said:


> Quick question.. if i go to costco how much is it to join up i.e. get a card.. as it seems they have some car cleaning bargains there
> 
> Sat :thumb:


Mate where is the nearest Costco to Solihul ? I go by Solihul most weeks There is not a branch anywhere near worcester where I live TA:thumb:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Alright bud theres not one in solihull.. but theres one in nechelles.. hth

Sat :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Cheers Sat ! :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd be up for a GB!!


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> I'd be up for a GB!!


Me too!!!!!


----------



## andrewb150 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

What is a CD test?

I take it it is a test to see if the cloth inflicts damage to the paint...


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

kkh120 said:


> Chris_4536 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be up for a GB!!
> ...


Me three!

Anyone living near a Costco fancy running one?


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

my costco is only 2 mins away i would be happy to get anyone there cloths and post em out..


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

been using these for a while now, and can report they work and stand up pretty well. I only use then for bodywork, and the ten I have on the go at the mo have had two rejuventing washes only, and are still good to use.


----------



## mk2 (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd also be interested in a GB on these if anyone can organise it.


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

I went up to the Derby one yesterday and they have the yellow microfibres but now they are in a pack of 24 for just over £7 inc VAT, because i am sure that they were 29.2p each according to the price tag. I could be wrong


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

gsd2000 said:


> I went up to the Derby one yesterday and they have the yellow microfibres but now they are in a pack of 24 for just over £7 inc VAT, because i am sure that they were 29.2p each according to the price tag. I could be wrong


Will these be the same ones that the OP was referring to at 54p each, or have they found some cheaper (and possibly inferior) ones?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

gsd2000 said:


> I went up to the Derby one yesterday and they have the yellow microfibres but now they are in a pack of 24 for just over £7 inc VAT, because i am sure that they were 29.2p each according to the price tag. I could be wrong


im off to the derby one tomorrow, ive ran out of crossaints :lol: yummy

will have a look to see if they hae any in (they didnt last saturday :wall: )

shall i buy a couple for peeps? im not interested in making money on them, so if they have some, ill buy 2 or 3 packs, weight them to find out postage, and stick em in the for sale section :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

bobbyraven said:


> I think the Silver Ghost Master (Mr Dave KG) has some in his arsenal. I'm sure he'll be along later to comment.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


"Silever Ghost" now there's a blast from the past eh :thumb:

Anyways both Dave and myself have used these with no detrimental effects, well worth the money and perform very well :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

I never baught any as i use the other ones people are reffering to, the pack of 20, like i say i could be wrong, but i'm sure it was just over £7 for 24. It would be interesting to find out


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive just got back from costco 

i think there the same. new pack on the left


















new one on the left, old one ontop

















the new ones passed the CD test









the only difference i can see, is whats on the tags


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

did you get any extra packs mate??

Sat :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i did. i got 2 packs

i sti; have 18 from the original pack, so i have no need for anymore


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

hmmm im gonna get a costco card now :lol: as these look identical to some of the ones some traders sell for more ££ :lol: best to have a look at em side by side still.. how much is the membership fee out of interest.

Thanks Sat :thumb:


----------



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

Was i right about the price? Was it just over £7?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been using them for some time and really rate them as a great M/F 

Costco Watford were out of them last time I went but if they had them in I would be happy to purchase Many Packs and then sell them on at cost + Shipping I will be going to costo tomorrow so will see if they have them in again. If they do then my trolly will be full of M/F cloths )

Gary


----------



## MrJoshua (Nov 13, 2005)

I have been using these since the summer, and have just bought a new pack this week. Thumbs up from me for everything from drying to wax removal to interior work to engine bay to ..... you get the picture, I use them for everything!

I even clean my macbook screen and my glasses with them.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to bump this up again but did anyone ever obtain any spare packs that they would like to part company with? If so i'll have a pack.....(pretty please)


----------

